# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Այն բակը, որտեղ ապրում ենք մենք

## yerevanci

Գրենք  մեր  բակի  անցուդարձի,  մեր  բակում  ժամերով  նարդի և շախմատ  խաղացող  պապիկների,  մեր  բակում  երբևէ  հանդիպաց  ամենահետաքրքիր  դեպքի  մասին,  ու  ինչու՞  չէ,  մեր  բակում  մեր  անելիքի  մասին…

----------


## Լեո

> Գրենք  մեր  բակի  անցուդարձի,  մեր  բակում  ժամերով  նարդի և շախմատ  խաղացող  պապիկների,  մեր  բակում  երբևէ  հանդիպաց  ամենահետաքրքիր  դեպքի  մասին,  ու  ինչու՞  չէ,  *մեր  բակում  մեր  անելիքի  մասին…*


Եթե հնարավորություն ունենամ, առաջին բանը, որ կանեմ, բոլոր «գարաժները» հիմնահատակ քանդելը կլինի:

Հ.Գ. Մանրից քաղաքապետի ընտրարշավ եմ սկսում  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (26.03.2010), E-la Via (25.03.2010), Yeghoyan (16.02.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.03.2010), Ձայնալար (10.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2010)

----------


## terev

> Եթե հնարավորություն ունենամ, առաջին բանը, որ կանեմ, բոլոր «գարաժները» հիմնահատակ քանդելը կլինի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մանրից քաղաքապետի ընտրարշավ եմ սկսում


Ոնց հասկացա, մեքենա չունես:  :Jpit:

----------

Սերխիո (10.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ոնց հասկացա, մեքենա չունես:


Ես չունեմ, բայց հայրս ունի, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող նպաստել, որ ես սկսեմ քիչ զզվել գարաժներից:

----------

Ձայնալար (10.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

> Եթե հնարավորություն ունենամ, առաջին բանը, որ կանեմ, բոլոր «գարաժները» հիմնահատակ քանդելը կլինի:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մանրից քաղաքապետի ընտրարշավ եմ սկսում


Հա  դե  եթե  քաղաքապետ  ասվածը  չի  զբաղվում,  ուրեմն  մենք  պիտի  զբաղվենք

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քանի թեման լրիվ չի վերածվել հայկական ավանդական բողոքավայրի, ես արագ–արագ պատմեմ մեր բակի մասին։  :Blush:  

Մեր բակը շատ հավես բակ է՝ բազմազան բույսերով՝ ծառերով, սիրուն ծաղիկներով, թփերով լիքը։ Ափսոս, մի քիչ անմարդաբնակ է, բայց դե հաշվի առնելով մեր շենքերի ձայնամեկուսացման տխուր վիճակը, երևի լավ է, որ անմարդաբնակ է, թե չէ կցնդեինք... Մեր շենքում ապրում են հիմնականում պապիկներ ու տատիկներ, վերջիվերջո, իզուր չի, որ մեր քաղաքիկը մի անգամ ճանաչվել է ԱՄՆ–ի լավագույն վայրը՝ թոշակի գնալու համար։ Ու անմարդաբնակությունը երևի մասամբ նաև դրանով է պայմանավորված։ Էստեղ, ի տարբերություն հայկական բակերի, ոչ պապիկներն են նարդի խաղում տաղավարում, ոչ ջահելներն են հավաքվում պատերի տակ, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ երեխաներ են խաղում խոտերի մեջ կամ ասֆալտին։ Պապիկները չգիտեմ ինչու չեն հետաքրքրվում բակով, բայց երեխաների հարցը քիչ թե շատ պարզ է. երեխաների՝ բակում խաղալու համար նախ և առաջ պետք է երեխաների առկայություն, ինչը, ցավոք, նույնպես չկա, համենայնդեպս, ըստ իմ դիտարկումների։ Մի ժամանակ մի երիտասարդ ընտանիք էր ապրում մեր շքամուտքում, երկու փոքրիկ երեխա ունեին։ Ճիշտ է, իրենց չէին կոտորում բակում խաղալով, բայց մի երկու անգամ տեսել եմ, որից մի անգամը աշնանն էր, հավեսով գզվռտվում մեր բակի միակ հսկայական ծառի տակի խաշամի մեջ ու չորացած տերևները ցպնում իրար վրա։ Բայց մի քանի ամիս առաջ ընտանիքը մեր շենքից տեղափոխվեց։ Ուրիշ երեխաներ դեռ չեմ տեսել ոնց որ...



Մեր բակում սովորաբար միայն երկու ձայն է լսվում. մեկը բակի ասֆալտն ու խոտածածկ հատվածը մաքրող մեքենայի աղմուկն է, մյուսը՝ մեր հարևան կիսացնդած ծերուկ Վինիի բարձրախոսային գոռգոռոցը՝ հինականում մենախոսության տեսքով, որը մի ժամանակ մեզ համար զարթուցիչի դեր էր տանում. ամեն օր առավոտ գիշերով քնից սարսափահար վեր էինք թռչում էդ ձայնից, հետո սովորեցինք, իսկ որոշ ժամանակ անց քիչ–քիչ պակասեց, ու հիմա արդեն հազվադեպ ենք լսում։ 
Ոնց որ թե էլ բան չկար մեր բակում...  :Dntknw:  Հետո որ հիշեմ, էլի կգրեմ։

----------

A.r.p.i. (11.02.2010), Agni (16.02.2010), Ariadna (26.04.2010), CactuSoul (11.02.2010), Cassiopeia (11.02.2010), E-la Via (25.03.2010), Sagittarius (25.03.2010), Tornado (22.03.2010), Yevuk (26.03.2010), Դեկադա (16.02.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.02.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

Այ այսպիսի պատմություններ մեր բակում :Bux:  :Drinks:  :Bux:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ուրեմն... մեր բակը... :Smile: 

Մեր թաղամասի ամենաաշխույժ բակն է՝ անգամ շքամուտքի դռան մոտ միշտ երիտասարդներ են կանգնած լինում ու ստիպված շենք մտնելու համար պետք է մի քանի հոգու վրաերթ անենք...լավ շեղվեցի :Wink: 
Սովորական բակա՝  մի քանի հատ ծառ կա, որոնք  շատ  մեծ խստությամբ հսկվում են: Մեր բակում նստարանները անգամ բաշխված են՝ յուրաքանչյուր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչը գիտի, թե ինքը որտեղ է նստելու: Մի հատ ընկույզի ծառ ունենք, որի տակ նստելու պատիվը տրված է կանանց: Երևի տղամարդիկ գիտեն, որ ընկույզի ծառի տակ երկար չի կարելի նստել՝ էտ պատճառով էլ դա են տվել կանաց, որ հանկարծ չմոռանան իրենց իրական առաքելությունը էս երկրի վրա: Լիքը երեխեք ունենք՝ էնքան շատ են, որ ամռանը իջնում ես բակ թվում է թե եկել ես ինչ որ միջոցառման՝ անընդհատ աղմուկ կա՝ մի կողմից փողոցով անցնող մեքենանաերի ձայնը, մյուս կողմից էլ երեխաների ղժժոցը՝ էսքանին էլ ավելացրած կանանց քչփչոցը ու նարդի խաղացողների գոռուն գոչյունները: Տարին երկու անգամ բնակիչներով որոշում  ու իրականացնում են շաբաթօրյակ՝ մեկ էլ կտեսնես ավելներն առած մաքրում են, նստարանների ներկերի թարմացում են կազմակերպում: Ասեմ, որ էս բոլորի նախաձեռնողը իմ տակի հարևան Արտակն է, որը չնայած որ իմ կարծիքով շատախոս է, բայց եթե ինքը չլիներ մեր բակը բակի նման հաստատ չէր լինի: Ասել, որ մեկը մյուսի ուրախությամբ չեն ուրախանում,  կամ տխրությամբ չեն ցավում՝ սխալ կլինի, բայց ոնց ես եմ նկատել ամեն մեկի հետ  կատարվաղ իրադարձությունը ահագին խոսակցության թեմա է տալիս՝  երկար ժամանակ: Հա մի տատիկ էլ ունեինք, որ ամեն առավոտ պարտադիր շենքի չորսբոլորը պետք է մի քանի պտույտ աներ, անգամ  մարդիկ քմծիծաղով ասում էին, որ տատը շփոթել է եկեղեցու տեղը...տատիկ ունեինք, որ անպայման երեխեքի հետ պետք է կռվեր, պապիկ ունեինք որ երեխեքի հետ նարդի էր խաղում...ափսոս իրենք հիմա էլ չկան:

Ինչևէ մեր բակը լավն է՝ չնայած ես ինքս էտ նստարաններից պասսիվ օգտվող եմ ու կանացի քչփչոցներին չմասնակցող... բայց մի տեսակ էտ աղմուկ աղաղակներին սովորել եմ ու եթե երբեմն տաք օրերին բակում ոչ մեկի չեմ տեսնում սկսում եմ անհանգստանալ՝  հո՞ բան չի պատահել:

----------

E-la Via (25.03.2010), Yevuk (26.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (16.02.2010), Լուսաբեր (25.03.2010), Ուլուանա (16.02.2010)

----------


## հայություն

Սովորական բակ որտեղ ապրում եմ ես և ելի շատ մարդիկ:Սովորական ավտոտնակներ (որոնցից մեկը մերն է),նստարան իր սեղանով և այլն… :Hands Up: 
Դե երևի բոլորի բակում ել լինում են ամենորյա կռիվներ՝ որոնց կողքով չես կարող անտարբեր անցնես և պետք է խառնվես:Դե ինձ ոնց երևումա բոլորի բակում ել նույն պատկերնա ինչ մերը:

----------


## AniwaR

Մեր բակը... Հեհե:  :Jpit:  Էսօր հայտնաբերվեց, որ ես ու ակումբցիներից մեկը գրեթե հարևաններ ենք, ու բալկոնից իրար ձեռքով էինք անում: :Bye:  :LOL:  Էս մեր բակում պատահած ամենահետաքրքիր դեպքն էր վերջին 2 տարվա մեջ: :Smile:

----------

Lord (26.04.2010), Միքո (26.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեր բակը... Հեհե:  Էսօր հայտնաբերվեց, որ ես ու ակումբցիներից մեկը գրեթե հարևաններ ենք, ու բալկոնից իրար ձեռքով էինք անում: Էս մեր բակում պատահած ամենահետաքրքիր դեպքն էր վերջին 2 տարվա մեջ:


Յա, էդ ի՞նչ տաղտուկ բակ ունեք։  :LOL:  Դե, սրանից հետո մի քիչ ավելի հաճախակի իրար ձեռքով արեք, որ ձեր բակում հետաքրքիր դեպքեր շատ պատահեն։  :Hands Up:   :Wink:

----------

Lord (26.04.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Յա, էդ ի՞նչ տաղտուկ բակ ունեք։


Հա, ճիշտ է: Շատ տաղտուկ բակ ունենք, մանավանդ եթե դրան գումարվում ա էդ բակի նկատմամբ իմ կատարյալ անտարբերությունը: Էդ ակումբցին մեր բակից երևի միակ ծանոթս ա: :LOL:

----------


## Միքո

> Հա, ճիշտ է: Շատ տաղտուկ բակ ունենք, մանավանդ եթե դրան գումարվում ա էդ բակի նկատմամբ իմ կատարյալ անտարբերությունը: Էդ ակումբցին մեր բակից երևի միակ ծանոթս ա:


մենակ մնումա էտ խեղճ ակումբցին էլ բակի հետ ծանոթանա  :Beee: 

չնայած ինձ հազար տարի էլ պետք չեն հարևաններս  :LOL:

----------

AniwaR (25.03.2010)

----------


## Միքո

> Յա, էդ ի՞նչ տաղտուկ բակ ունեք։  Դե, սրանից հետո մի քիչ ավելի հաճախակի իրար ձեռքով արեք, որ ձեր բակում հետաքրքիր դեպքեր շատ պատահեն։


տաղտո՞ւկ :Shok:  ուր էր մեզ տենց բախտ, ուղղակի խեղճ աղջիկը տնից դուրս չի գալիս, մեր մոտ 7.30-ից շուտ շենքից դուրս գաս շները կուտեն, իսկ 12.00-ից ուշ մտնես շենք հարևաններդ կուտեն :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.03.2010), Դեկադա (26.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (26.03.2010)

----------


## Agni

Նոստալգիկ տրամադրություն հայտնվեց մի-քիչ մտածեցի մեր բակի մասին: Մեր բակը մի երկար փողոց է: Ոչ ընդհանուր խաղահրապարակ կա, ոչ էլ ծառեր, բայց մարդիկ իրար հետ շփվելու համար դուրս են գալիս կանգնում ու զրուցում/մեղմ ասեցի էլի, զրույցը բնականաբար բամբասանք է ներառում/ :Smile:  Շատ եմ սիրում մեր բակը, որովհետև լավ հուշեր ունեմ...
Ժամանակին բակի ակտիվ անդամներից էի :Smile:  դպրոցից տուն էինք գալիս, արագ դաս անում ու վազում բակ:Էնքաաան էինք խաղում ու շատ բարձր ճիչերով, որ փողոցի վերևի մասում ապրողները քշում էին ներքևի հատված, ներքևի հատվածի մարդիկ՝ վերև: Այդպես քոչվորի նման խաղում էինք ու խաղում: Դե ամեն դեպքում փողոց է . մեքենաներ են գնում գալիս ու շատ դաժան էր, երբ “յոթ քար” էինք խաղում  ու մեքենան խախտում էր քարերի դասավորությունը ու մեր խաղը հարամ անում: Մոտ ութերորդ դասարանից հետո ժամանկս խտացավ, հետաքրքրություններս էլ փոխվեց ու ես էլ չէի մասնակցում բակի կյանքին: Բայց անընդհատ զարմանում էի, թե ինչու փոքր սերունդի երեխաները չեն խաղում: Երեկ տուն էի գալիս ու տեսա մի խումբ երերխաներ բակում ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում` շատ ուրախացա, բայց ամենակարևորն այն էր, որ ֆուտբոլի դարպասի փոխարեն, մեր դարպասն էր ծառայոմ ու նենց էլ ձայն էր գալիս ամեն դխկոցից: Միևնույն է ուրախ էի, որ բակում աշխուժություն էր:
Սա էլ մեր բակը...

----------

yerevanci (26.04.2010)

----------


## Hda

> ...Բայց անընդհատ զարմանում էի, թե ինչու փոքր սերունդի երեխաները չեն խաղում:


Նրանց համար ԲԱԿ=odnoklasniki.ru

----------

Annushka (27.05.2010), kitty (19.04.2011), yerevanci (26.04.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Մի քիչ էլ ես պատմեմ մեր բակից:  :Love: 
Ուրեմն մեր բակը 4  կողմերից առանձնացված ա փողոցից, էնքան լավ ա՜: Փոքր ժամանակ մինչև ուշ գիշեր խաղեր էինք խաղում ու խաղերը բաժանել էինք ըստ ժամերի  :Jpit:  Մեր շենքն էլ նորակառույց շենք էր, էն ժամանակ բոլորը նորաստեղծ ընտանիքներ էին ու բոլոր երեխաները համարյա մի տարիքի էին, այսինքն՝ իմ տարիքը +/- 3 տարի (բնականաբար էն ժամանակվա  :LOL: ): Սենց սաղով իջնում էինք դուրս, խաղում: Մեքենաները գալիս էին, խցկվում մեր բակ, բայց մեր շենքի բարի ձյաձյաները էդ հարցն էլ լուծեցին  :Jpit: , բերել էին դարպաս դրել ու փակել, որ ոչ մեկը չկարողանա մեր խաղը փչացնել, որովհետև իրենց հաճույք էր պատճառում էդ աշխուժությունը:
Մի պահ մեր շենքի բոլոր էդ խաղալու տարիքի երեխաները նենց ա ստացվել, որ տղա են ու բացի ֆուտբոլից, ուրիշ խաղ չէին խաղում, էն էլ եթե խաղում էին իհարկե:  :Sad: 
Իսկ հիմա, երբ եղանակները տաքանում են, մեր բակում էլի աշխուժություն ա լինում: Երեկոյան ժամերին իջնում են դրսում նստում՝ տղամարդիկ բիսեդկում կարտ, նարդի են խաղում, իրար հետ վիճում են, ձենները քցում սաղ շենքով մեկ, կանայք կողքի նստարաններին են նստում մի քիչ բամբասում, ամեն մեկը իրա հոգսերը ասում, փոքր երեխաները  :Love:  վազվզում են բակում , դե իրանց մամաներն էլ բնակականաբար կանգնած են լինում, որ անընդհատ վազեն հետևներից իրանց վնաս չտան, մեր բակից ներքև մի հատ  ավտոտնակ են սարքել, որի կռիշի բարձրությունը հասնում ա բակին, էդ կռիշն էլ մեր տեղն ա: Սենց աշխույժ անցնում ա մեր օրերը:
Ու մինչև սաղ ջահելությունը չի գալիս տուն, էդ ժողովուրդը չեն ցրվում:  :Jpit: 

Հա, խի եմ գրում մեր շենքը, որովհետև մեր բակում մենակ մի շենք կա, միակն ու անկրկնելին  :Blush:  իր բոլոր առավելություններով ու թերություններով հանդերձ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.04.2010), Agni (26.04.2010), Skeptic (27.05.2010), yerevanci (26.04.2010), Լուսաբեր (26.04.2010), Մանանա (30.04.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Մեր բակը «Մեր բակի» բակի կողքի բակն ա...  :Xeloq: 
Շատ փոքր, ձանձրալի, բայց՝ հարազատ:

----------

Meme (27.05.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

....Իսկ մեր հիմիկվա բակում ոչ մի հետաքրքրիր բան չկա...միայն միանգամից 3 շենքի շինարարություն, փոշի, բաբիկ բանվորներ, որոնք ամեն անցնող-դառնող աղջկան ոտքից գլուխ չախում են ու տման տաղտկալի բաներ....կենտրոնի մարդիկ անհետաքրքիր են...
Իսկ փոքր ժամանակ բարեբախտաբար այստեղ չեմ ապրել ու զգացել եմ թե ինչ բան ա բակը ու բակի անցուդարձը:
Որ մենք փոքր էինք, մեր բակում առավոտից մինչև ուշ գիշեր ինչ-որ բան էիր կատարվում, հատկապես ամռանը: Առավոտյան, որ դեռ չէիր հասցնում արթնանալ, գալիս էին...«Կառտոշկա՜, պամիդո՜ր, բիբա՜ր, կանաչի՜....» ու ամբողջ բակի կանայք իջնում էի առևտուր անելու, և այդպես սկսվում էր բակի առորյան: Մի քիչ անց, ցերեկվա կողմերը իջնում էի փոքր երեխաները, սկսում խաղալ....Հետո գալիս էին «ժավելի սպիրտը» ու «դանակ-մկրատը», երբեմն էլ «ավել»-ը: Իսկական աժիոտաժը սկսվում էի 5-6-ից հետո, իջնում էին համարյա բոլոր տղաները, մեր բակ էին գալիս այդ փողոցի տղաները ու գնաա՜ց...ֆուտբոլ, էն էլ ինձ կարգի.....բոլոր մեծահասակ տղամարդիկ էր կամ պատուհաններից էին հետևում «մրցաշարին» կամ էլ իջնում էին: Դե մենք էլ երբեմն բալետ-մալետ էինք անում, բայց հիմնական ժամանակ խաղում էինք.....պահմտոցի, հալամուլա, կլաս, ռեզին, ստոպ.....Ուշ երեկոյան մեր բակ էի այցելում «Շահումով համով բամբակը»: Երբ մութը ընկնում  Էր, երբեմն 2 բակերով հալամուլա էինք խաղում: Այ տենց բաներ......
Սակայն դա առաջ էլ.....իմ բակը էլ չկա....էլ չկան իմ ծառերը, իմ բորդյուրները, որոնց վրա նստում էի.....Հիմա իմ բակում մի հսկա շենք է կանգնած, սուպերմարկետի պահեսնտ է: Իսկ իմ ծառերի ու բորդյուրների տեղն էլ էլիտար գազոն է՝ մի 2 նոր ծլած ծառերով: Էլ աժիոտաժ չկա, երեխաները իջնում հեռախոսներով են խաղում, ֆուտբոլը չկա, միայն ավտոտնակներին մեր ֆուտբոլիստ տղաների փորագրվախ անուններն են մնացել: Բակի մեծ մասը էլ չկա, նոր բնակիչներ են եկել...

----------

A.r.p.i. (27.05.2010), Sagittarius (17.07.2010), Skeptic (27.05.2010)

----------


## Shah

> ....Իսկ մեր հիմիկվա բակում ոչ մի հետաքրքրիր բան չկա...միայն միանգամից 3 շենքի շինարարու...


Հավատա, էլի լավ ա... հիմիկվա մեր բակում խառնվել են  	պակիստանցիներն ու քենիացիները, սևերն ու սպիտակները... գոնե մեկը մի օր հայերեն գոռար "ժավեեեել" կամ էլ "մածու~ն"...  :Jpit:

----------

Ameli (05.11.2011), Ariadna (05.11.2011), Sona_Yar (17.07.2010)

----------


## Ameli

Ա՜խ մեր բակը, ոնց եմ սիրում, ասա ոնց չսիրեմ, ողջ մանկությունս մեր սիրուն բակում խաղալով եմ անցկացրել: Մեր շենքի դիմաց մեծ խաղադաշտ կա, առաջ՝ էն իմ մութ ու ցուրտ տարիներին էնքան էլ լավը չէր, դաշտի մեջ որ ման գայիր մի պարկ գույնզգույն մանր շուշաներ կհավաքեիր /էս շատ գունավորեցի  :Jpit:  /, էն սովետի թվի ճոճարանները, ամեն ինչ ջարդած, մենք էլ էդ խաղադաշտի մեջ չէինք գործնագործ խաղում, ռեզին թռնում, դուրս էինք գալիս ճանապարհին խաղում, ճանապարհն էլ ճանապարհ լիներ, հավեսին, սիրուն, լիքը մեքենաներով  :Jpit:  , բայց անվնաս, դե որովհետև մենք կենտրոնում նք մնում  :Jpit:  , շուկայի հարևանությամբ: Էս խաղադաշտից ո՞նց շուկա հասա, հա, էդ խաղադաշտը հիմա ավելի ա գեղեցկացել, մի մասը ֆուտբոլի, բասկետբոլի դաշտ ա դարձել, մյուսն էլ մանկանակ խաղադաշտ՝ կարմիր ավազներով, սահարանով, ճոճարաններով, 2 սիրուն տաղավարներով, մեկը պապիկների համար, մյուսը բամբասկոտ կանանց համար: Էս ամեն ինչը մեր պատուհանից կարգին չի երևում, որովհետև սիրուն, մեծ-մեծ ծառերը փակում են տեսադաշտը: Գարնանը, աշնանը, էն տաք եղանակներին էլի մեր պատշգամբում դաս անել չի լինում նենց աղմուկ-աղաղակ ա, որ հաշվես բակում մի 100 հոգի մարդ կլինի: Է՜ շատ եմ սիրում մեր բակը, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, խի՞, որովհետև իմն ա:

----------

Arpine (05.11.2011), John (06.11.2011)

----------

